# Transitioning from Twice a day feeding to Once a day



## Nick Toti (Feb 3, 2011)

This branches off another thread, but I didn't want to hijack.

At what age do you transfer from feeding twice a day to once a day for a young dog? As a puppy I know they eat more frequently, but at what age do people begin to transition to once a day feeding?


----------



## ChessieMom (Aug 28, 2013)

We keep feeding twice a day. Our Chessie gets breakfast after his morning romp in the yard and dinner in the evening after his evening training.


----------



## runnindawgz (Oct 3, 2007)

We feed twice a day for life: 

1) smaller meals offers easier digestion and lessens the dangers of bloat. 
2) the dogs have fuel to feed the "machine" throughout the day.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Same twice; sometimes 3 depending on when I am home. If I test or trial I make sure they are fed a small amount in the am & then larger amount after the day is done.


----------



## Karen Klotthor (Jul 21, 2011)

I always stay with 2 twice a day.


----------



## Corey019 (Jun 14, 2013)

Always twice a day. Three if we are on a hunting trip cause then the dog needs the energy.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2015)

2 times a day


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

runnindawgz said:


> We feed twice a day for life:
> 
> 1) smaller meals offers easier digestion and lessens the dangers of bloat.
> 2) the dogs have fuel to feed the "machine" throughout the day.


We do the same


----------



## truthseeker (Feb 2, 2012)

I am surprised that the captain has not chimed in on how Lardy feeds his dogs. They really don't know the reason why dogs get bloat. According to the study made by Purina. I tried like hell to find the study and no luck. It take about 12 to 16 hr. for all the nutrients to reach the muscles. So to get the best performance from your dog you should feed the day before. Smaller meals will make no difference. If you need quick energy, water them with a good supplement.

Keith


----------



## runnindawgz (Oct 3, 2007)

truthseeker said:


> I am surprised that the captain has not chimed in on how Lardy feeds his dogs. They really don't know the reason why dogs get bloat. According to the study made by Purina. I tried like hell to find the study and no luck. It take about 12 to 16 hr. for all the nutrients to reach the muscles. So to get the best performance from your dog you should feed the day before. Smaller meals will make no difference. If you need quick energy, water them with a good supplement.
> 
> Keith


Well, for whatever the reason  .... 2X a day has worked for us for years, it fits our schedules, and I had a dog that was fed 1X a day that died of bloat ... so personal experience/being comfortable, and ... knowing that I LIKE to eat more than once a day, ha ha ... I'll stick to 2X... NOT knocking those who feed once. Just saying the OP does not HAVE to switch to 1 X per day.


----------



## commando (Oct 21, 2010)

so for you guys that feed twice a day I have a question for you. I am only home for about a hour in the morning but home all evening (my wife is home longer in the morning) and normally feed 1 time a day. if I wanted to switch back to 2 times daily would you feed as soon as you wake up and once more in the evening, or should I have my wife feed after I am gone as to give the pup time to "wake up"? bloat scares me and I want to do anything I can to minimize the chances.


----------



## J_Brown (Jan 4, 2013)

I switched my dog over to 1x per day when she was about 15 months old. I have absolutely no regrets. She has more energy when she's working and a more consistent pattern of bowel movements. All anecdotal of course, but these are my observations.


----------



## freezeland (Nov 1, 2012)

mine throw up when they get hungry. twice a day helps prevent that.


----------



## Tony Marshall (May 15, 2013)

We start once a day feeding at about six months. About the time they start formal training.


----------



## Don Lietzau (Jan 8, 2011)

After 1 year of age.
Don and Crew


----------



## Don Lietzau (Jan 8, 2011)

https://purinaproclub.com/resource-library/todays-breeder/issue-75/feeding-for-performance
Don and Crew


----------



## Clint Watts (Jan 7, 2009)

Don Lietzau said:


> After 1 year of age.
> Don and Crew


Same here, have with all my pups


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

truthseeker said:


> I am surprised that the captain has not chimed in on how Lardy feeds his dogs I dont care who you are,..... That right there is funny They really don't know the reason why dogs get bloat. According to the study made by Purina. I tried like hell to find the study and no luck. It take about 12 to 16 hr. for all the nutrients to reach the muscles. So to get the best performance from your dog you should feed the day before. Smaller meals will make no difference. If you need quick energy, water them with a good supplement.
> 
> Keith


Only on RTF It took 9 posts before anyone even attempts to answer the question asked by the OP!!!!
To top it off the 10th post then critiques the guy who actually gave a responsive reply to the question

Only on RTF


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

I feed pups 3x day until they are 12 weeks or so, then transition to 2x day. I feed adults twice a day for life. Breakfast between 5-6 a.m., and in season, we're in the field by 10 (I usually drive 1.5 to 2 hours to grounds). I feed again in the evening. Always have, for many years, with multiple dogs. I've seen the arguments for feeding once a day and twice a day, they both have merit, I just do what works for us. If I were only going to feed once a day, I'd do it later evening and I'd probably wait til pup is done growing before going to once a day feedings. If someone is really worried about a flip, they can have the tacking procedure done, like is fairly common for some of the breeds most prone to it. Bloat, lots of different theories. Nothing black and white enough for me to worry that I'm going to cause it by feeding twice a day.


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

8 mos for my own dogs. Kennel dogs coming in , whatever age they are, as long as theyre older than 6 mos


----------



## Viggie (Jul 10, 2012)

I have always done 3x a day for the first 6 months and then twice a day, morning and dinner.


----------



## 2dc (Nov 7, 2011)

I feed my pups 2 X a day until a year then 1x a day no problems


----------



## nailbender (Jan 23, 2014)

mjh345 said:


> Only on RTF It took 9 posts before anyone even attempts to answer the question asked by the OP!!!!
> To top it off the 10th post then critiques the guy who actually gave a responsive reply to the question
> 
> Only on RTF


Only 15 posts for you to add nothing and pick on everyone else!


----------



## BrettG (Apr 4, 2005)

I transition over at around 6 months of age. With my crazy training schedule and work schedule, twice just won't work.


----------



## Cass (Sep 17, 2013)

Over 1 year.


----------



## kelrobin (Aug 12, 2013)

I feed twice a day for life. I just don't like all that food sitting in my dogs' stomachs at one time. My first Lab was a bloater and I never want to go through that again.


----------



## Tanalive (Apr 7, 2019)

*Changing dog feeding from twice a day to once a day*


I’m changing my feeding schedule for our 4 year old dog from twice a day to once a day . This change is starting today. I realize the original post was from 2011 - how did the meal amount change work out? I , like you , didn’t see many answers to your original question. And I’m not providing an answer either , just a note that we’re starting once a day now (after the 4th in house poop late in the night) 



Nick Toti said:


> This branches off another thread, but I didn't want to hijack.
> 
> At what age do you transfer from feeding twice a day to once a day for a young dog? As a puppy I know they eat more frequently, but at what age do people begin to transition to once a day feeding?


----------



## Chipper31 (Mar 8, 2009)

I feed once a day with my working dog.


----------



## Daren Galloway (Jun 28, 2012)

truthseeker said:


> I am surprised that the captain has not chimed in on how Lardy feeds his dogs. They really don't know the reason why dogs get bloat. According to the study made by Purina. I tried like hell to find the study and no luck. It take about 12 to 16 hr. for all the nutrients to reach the muscles. So to get the best performance from your dog you should feed the day before. Smaller meals will make no difference. If you need quick energy, water them with a good supplement.
> 
> Keith


I'm not Captain Jack but here is the article you're referring too.

http://www.woodhavenlabs.com/documents/NutritionPerformance.pdf


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I feed once a day. Transitioned to once a day at about 10 months.


----------



## SaskLabrador (Jun 2, 2018)

At 9.5 months I started feeding once a day instead of twice. I feed him once at 7pm always. Walks are done. Training is done. Everyones shutting down. Good time to feed.


----------

